# Avo 80th Anniversary Belicoso Cigar Review - Last AVO I buy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Dry, boring, like smoking paper. I want to like Avo's cigars, I really do, but they are consistent underperformers regardless of price point.

Read the full review here: Avo 80th Anniversary Belicoso Cigar Review - Last AVO I buy


----------

